# خرائط جيولوجية لسوريا خريطة الثروات المعدنية سوريا / برامج جيولوجية/ كتب



## ammaren (7 يونيو 2008)

اضع بين ايديكم اليوم أول موقع عربي متخصص بعلوم الأرض فيه العديد من البرامج الجيولوجية الاختصاصية والكثير من المواضيع الجيوفيزيائية والجيولوجية والهيدروجيولوجية وكذلك الخرائط الجيولوجية والطبوغرافية المختلفة.
لذلك أرجو من الجميع المشاركة في هذا الموقع وبنائه لجعله مركز معلومات جيولوجي الكتروني متميز على نطاق العالم العربي
برامج جيولوجية أضغط هنا

خرائط جيولوجية أضغط هنا

كتب جيولوجية أضغط هنا


----------



## فيصل الطائي (10 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## fattahmine (18 يونيو 2008)

many thankx brotherss


----------



## ammaren (24 يونيو 2008)

الشكر الجزيل لكم على مروركم


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (25 يونيو 2008)

يكثر خيرك
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## رشيد الخولي (5 يوليو 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## ammaren (3 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## احمد محمد عبودي (5 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## engg90 (13 أغسطس 2008)

تسلم على هذا الطرح الرائع ولاتحرمنا جديدك
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------

